# Pumpkin from BeachBall



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright Kiddies, 
I know a bunch of people have made Pumpkinrots and have different methods for making the head, either from a plastic witch's couldron or from a beach ball, the thing I don't like about either method is how thin the "pumpkin" wall is. Then I thought to thicken it up is to fill that bad boy with Great Stuff of something similar...but how hard does the expanding foam get when dry. I mean, can the inside of the "pumpkin" be easily hallowed out like a real one? I'm just thinking merely to get the thickness of the "pumpkin" walls close to that of a real one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I used fabric mache on the outside of my beachball pumpkin...really helped thicken it up quickly. Inside I glued foamboard ribs to help hold everything together...Finished size of my pumpkin is 24" x 36"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the foam gets pretty hard and is carvable but I think you will end up with a lot of air bubbles in it... there is a how to somewhere on making pumpkins out of that foam ..ok found it ... on monsterlist "Faux pumpkins"..I'm not sure if it is same guy as when I furst seen this a few yrs ago.
lengthy process but prob worth it.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Vamp. You wouldn't have to fill the entire pupmkin. Just shoot the great stuff around the eyes on the inside, let it cure, then recarve the eyes. That would give the illusion of being thick without the cost and headache of filling the whole thing. Then you could just paint the inside rim of the eyes a pumkiny...fleshy..type color.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

RookieSpooker said:


> Hey Vamp. You wouldn't have to fill the entire pupmkin. Just shoot the great stuff around the eyes on the inside, let it cure, then recarve the eyes. That would give the illusion of being thick without the cost and headache of filling the whole thing. Then you could just paint the inside rim of the eyes a pumkiny...fleshy..type color.


Hmmm...I might have to try that


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

I used a beachball to make a paper mache pumpkin the other day and I only did ten coats. It holds up really well and it pretty thick. Let it dry really well or else it will sag and then harden, leaving you with a deformed pumpkin. I dont think the great stuff is necissary (sp?).


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Austin:) said:


> I used a beachball to make a paper mache pumpkin the other day and I only did ten coats. It holds up really well and it pretty thick. Let it dry really well or else it will sag and then harden, leaving you with a deformed pumpkin. I dont think the great stuff is necissary (sp?).


I used about 12 coats on my pumpkin, but I was looking for maybe 1"-2" thick inner walls for the pumpkin.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

In that case, you would need great stuff lol..


----------

